# Problems Running Ubuntu, please help



## sampleera (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, I have a really weird problem when I boot into Ubuntu, I see the ubuntu loading screen, it loads then my screen gets all messed up 

  . 
my specs are

MOBO - ASUS A8N-SLI
CPU - AMD Athlon 3500+ Clawhammer
Gpu - 2x GeForce 6800 (SLI)
MEM - 2gb DDR 

Thank you.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Take out one of your video cards.  It should fix the problem.


----------



## sampleera (Apr 10, 2008)

I have already done This, I have tried Every Video Card Configuration and I still get that screen.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow it certainly looks like a config problem you have tried other resolutions right? It may be that it just don't like that card. have you tried an older version of ubuntu? I like gos which is a thin version of ubuntu and it likes both my 7900 and my fx 1300 so i don't think its a driver issue do you have another card ? Also I have seen memory do this same problem b4 that was on an AGP card but I think pci-e still uses base mem


----------



## sampleera (Apr 10, 2008)

SOLVED!!! Someone on the ubuntu support place told me to do this



> Try to do this: Press Ctrl-Alt-F1, so you're going to line-command. Login and type this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
> Seems to be your display doesn't support Refresh rate from Ubuntu actual configuration.


Thanks for trying to help me though!


----------

